
Show HN: IPO List – Curated list of publicly traded tech companies - sebyddd
http://www.ipolist.co
======
sebyddd
Hey HN!

The maker here. This weekend we decided to put up a directory of the biggest
tech IPOs.

For some backstory, following Snap’s IPO we realized how unreadable the S1
fillings really are and therefore we decided to do something about it. We
researched the most valuable tech IPOs and cherry-picked data with the goal of
displaying it in a sexy way.

We really hope you like it and we’re super open to feedback! Leave your
thoughts in here

Sebastian

